# Moving to the Mountains!



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

That's actually written from a hipster point of view and comes across as someone that obviously failed at making the right life choices to live in the mountains. While funny it's more sad for those of us that actually live here and see people that fit those categories that bring down the actual quality of life we have.


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

That's totally fair! 

I admit I kind of wondered what your point of view would be. The reality is that most people on the outside foster a completely unrealistic fantasy about quitting it all and moving to the mountains. I think the article is funny exactly because those people are doing it for all the wrong reasons. I can certainly see, though, that for people in your shoes the lifestyle tourists trying to live that cliche have the potential to ruin, or at least diminish, your quality of life.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

It's like anything in life you have to sacrifice to get what you want out of it and pay your dues. The authors outlook on it comes across as someone that was ill prepared and didn't understand sacrifice. 

Every year I see kids and people suffering from Peter Pan syndrome moving to the mountains with the hopes of "living the dream" the problem is the dream is just that a dream. To get the most out of it you are going to have to put in the ground work and not give up and be prepared to take your lumps. 

I don't know why that guy insists that towels never dry out in the mountains. I have never had to use a wet towel in all the years I've lived here because I understand how to hang things up to dry.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

My shirt is dry with sweat stains as I'm sweating. how the fuck can you even think of a dry towel in this.dry ass climate....


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

That article reminds me of the people that BA coins snow carnies. Also of boulderites, fort Collins kids and the likes of them..... I don't miss anything about the city life. Either you want to be here and you love it or you hate it and we all see it quickly. I will agree that it gets cold as fuck but that's the best time cause no one goes out and you have the Place to yourself. The mountain life definitely sucks time away but for us it's because we enjoy our time here too much and time flies..... 

There are definitely sacrifices to be made moving here but you focus on.why you are here and the how you stay doesn't matter too much at all. Feels like living on vacation most of the time.


----------

